# system crash during normal use



## nedry (Apr 17, 2021)

I am using FreeBSD 13 but today during normal the whole system crashed unfortunately i could not get a screen dump of the  crash.


----------



## _martin (Apr 17, 2021)

Depending on your setup you may have crashdump saved. Check the contents of the /var/crash. Is there something (a bit vague question but I think it fits the scenario here) ? 
You are able to see the reason of the crash from the dmesg output, at least for a while. Execute `dmesg|less` and search for the _KDB: stack backtrace_ string.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 17, 2021)

nedry said:


> the whole system



Can you tell more about the system? Hardware, desktop environment and so on. Thanks.


----------



## nedry (Apr 18, 2021)

Its a virtual machine with 8gb ram, 6 processors,100gb hard drive running in vmware pro 16.1.1 build-1780498 on top of microsoft windows server 2019 64bit


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2021)

UFS or ZFS? 

Upgraded, or was it a fresh installation? If upgraded: from which version, and which method did you follow?


----------



## nedry (Apr 18, 2021)

Fresh install was compiling llvm10 from the ports tree. Next time it crashes I will try and get a screenshot.


----------

